# Hey smitty



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey smitty i was looking for a coonhound and i think i seen u in a repliy 
on a dog but was not in your line i was wondering if u could help me out on finding me a nice dog or starter pup or something. U no me alwasy wanting something and do it all **** hunt but without a dog to use.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry, wasn't me, I don't hunt much anymore....and never ran dogs so must be someone else.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

hah alrite whelp thanks for replaying anywasy


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

uncle has 2 red bone **** hounts -


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

who old and would he sell ive alwasy had a thing for redbone


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

To find a good dog take him out hunting before you buy him.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Younghunter, you know that with your expertise in coyote wrestling, you could probably wrestle one of them into submission and make a good **** dog out him. You might have to occasionally remind him who is boss by going a few rounds with him though! Just a thought.......


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! Now THAT THERE'S FUNNY, I don't care who ya are!! :beer: :wink:

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

ha, good one rangeman.


----------

